# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Новые многорежимные и модульные устройства Lenovo на выставке IFA

## Lenovo_BY

Компания Lenovo представила на [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ], которая проходила 4 сентября в Берлине новинки для бизнеса и потребителей. Малые габариты и вес, а также многорежимность – вот главные отличительные особенности новых гаджетов. Первая модель - улучшенный многорежимный ультрабук *ThinkPad* *Helix* с новейшим аппаратным обеспечением. Также компания представила моноблоки в форм-факторе «стол-компьютер»: *Lenovo* *HORIZON** 2**s* диагональю 19,5 дюймов, самый тонкий стол-компьютер компании Lenovo с первоклассными характеристиками, и *Lenovo* *HORIZON** 2**e*, самый доступный по цене стол-компьютер. Кроме того, компания предложила корпоративным пользователям новый способ организации рабочего места с учетом своих потребностей с помощью *ThinkCentre* *Tiny**-**in**-**One** 23*. Последняя из представленных новинок - *Lenovo* *FLEX** 2* *Pro* – двухрежимный тонкий ноутбук.

_«Мы представили новые модели ПК для дома и работы, которые наглядно демонстрируют наши инновационные решения, направленные на удовлетворение потребностей двух столь разных групп пользователей – это и первый модульный настольный ПК, который задает новый стандарт в сегменте ПК для корпоративных пользователей, и новое поколение компьютеров-столов, и новые многорежимные ноутбуки. Мы работаем над тем, чтобы создавать и предлагать пользователям продукты, которые будут их впечатлять и восхищать и которые помогут им выполнить поставленные задачи»,_ - рассказывает *Дилип Бхатиа*, вице-президент по глобальному маркетингу, подразделение ПК компании LENOVO.

*Представленные новинки:*

·                    *Lenovo* *ThinkPad* *Helix* – новый стандарт для многорежимных ПК бизнес-класса, высочайший уровень производительности, безопасность на основе криптографической защиты, отсутствие подвижных деталей для повышения надежности и долговечности конструкции;
·                    *Lenovo* *Horizon** 2**s** и 2**e* – ультратонкие моноблоки по привлекательной цене;
·                    *Lenovo* *ThinkCentre* *Tiny**-**in**-**One** (**TIO**) 23* – первый модульный моноблок Lenovo корпоративного класса в форм-факторе all-in-one;
·                    *Lenovo* *FLEX** 2* *Pro* – двухрежимный ноутбук для работы и развлечений с мощным аккумулятором. 



*Lenovo* *ThinkPad* *Helix**:* *непревзойденный образец многорежимного ультрабука бизнес-класса*


Обновленный Lenovo ThinkPad Helix задает новый, более высокий стандарт для многорежимных ультрабуков, разработанных для бизнес-пользователей, ведь в нем реализовано новейшее аппаратное и программное обеспечение высшего технического класса, что обеспечивает исключительную гибкость при решении бизнес-задач, высокую производительность и широкие возможности связи. Устройство может работать в пяти режимах: планшет, консоль, презентация, ноутбук и док-панель. Теперь пользователю удобно использовать устройство как ноутбук с невероятно удобной и ставшей знаменитой клавиатурой ThinkPad, как блокнот - удобный для заметок, записей или зарисовок, сделанных цифровым стилусом, либо как планшет, ведь съемный 11,6-дюймовый экран ноутбука легко и просто отсоединяется от базы.

Новый Lenovo ThinkPad Helix имеет вес на 12% и толщину на 15% меньше, чем его предшественник. Ультрабук стал еще мощнее – установленный на нем процессор Intel® Core™ M обеспечивает производительность на 30% больше, чем у предыдущей версии ThinkPad Helix. ThinkPad Helix выглядит очень надежным, как и все продукты под брендом Think, при этом он преисполнен элегантности и стиля. Алюминиевый корпус ультрабука, который удобно держать в руке, придает образ профессионала его обладателю. Lenovo ThinkPad Helix предлагает невероятное по продолжительности время работы без подзарядки – до 12 часов, что на 60% выше, чем у ThinkPad Helix предыдущего поколения. 

На устройстве установлена операционная система Windows 8.1 Pro и ряд приложений для дополнительной защиты компьютера и данных, включая сканер отпечатков пальцев, трехфакторную аутентификацию и картридер, выполненный по технологии, используемой для оборонной промышленности. На устройстве имеется предустановленное программное обеспечение, например, программы Lenovo Reach и Lenovo [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ], для быстрой и удобной организации хранения и доступа к данным. Lenovo Reach – это облачное хранилище для файлов с возможностью получения доступа к ним с разных устройств, а Lenovo SHAREit поможет с легкостью передать цифровой контент ультрабука на любой смартфон, ПК или планшет. 

Пользователям на выбор предлагаются две комплектации: Lenovo ThinkPad Helix весом 1,49 кг. и аккумулятором, обеспечивающим до 8 часов автономной работы, или Lenovo ThinkPad Helix Pro весом 1,67 кг. и еще более мощным аккумулятором, благодаря которому ультрабук может работать без подзарядки до 12 часов. И в том, и в другом случаях большой дисплей высокого разрешения Full HD покрыт защитным стеклом Gorrilla®, для большего удобства на нем можно работать приобретаемым отдельно цифровым стилусом ThinkPad. 

*Lenovo* *Horizon* *2**s* *и 2**e**: новые возможности семейного развлекательного центра*


Новинки в категории «компьютер-стол», моноблоки Lenovo Horizon 2s и 2e, снова выводят пользовательский опыт взаимодействия с устройством такого типа на новый уровень. Lenovo Horizon создан как для работы, так и для совместных развлечений и игр. Как и прежде, устройство можно использовать в двух положениях – в горизонтальном и в режиме «консоли». При работе в режиме «консоль» моноблок имеет интерфейс Windows, в режиме же настольного ПК пользовательский интерфейс меняется на Aura, разработанный Lenovo. 

Свое название моноблок Lenovo Horizon 2s получил от английского слова “slim”, что в переводе на русский означает «стройный, тонкий». HORIZON 2s – настоящий образец тонкого и легкого компьютера-стола толщиной всего 1,6 см. и весом 2,6 кг, что на 4,5 кг меньше веса своего предшественника Horizon 2. Теперь стол-компьютер Lenovo еще легче переносить из комнаты в комнату или даже взять с собой.

Новый Horizon изменился как внешне, так и внутренне, изменения не обошли стороной и многопользовательский интерфейс Aura, который позволяет двум или более пользователям одновременно работать на экране моноблока, получая доступ к своим личным фото-, видео- и музыкальным файлам. 

Пользовательский интерфейс Horizon Aura стал еще лучше взаимодействовать с устройствами на базе операционной системы Android. Пользователи могут одновременно подключить до 4 Android-устройств для быстрого доступа к медиафайлам, хранящимся на смартфоне, планшете или ином устройстве на базе ОС Android, с выводом информации напрямую на Full-HD дисплей моноблока. Ну а когда нужно поработать, Lenovo Horizon можно перевести в режим «консоль» и поставить на комфортную для глаз высоту на подставку из алюминия (не входит в базовый комплект поставки), которая служит одновременно и станцией для подзарядки устройства.

Для тех, чей бюджет ограничен, компания Lenovo предлагает Lenovo Horizon 2e, который обладает теми же функциональными характеристиками, но имеет больший вес и размер и больший по размерам экран высокого разрешения диагональю 21,5 дюйм. 

И Horizon 2s, и Horizon 2e оснащены процессором четвертого поколения Intel® Core™ i7, модулями NFC (не входит в базовый комплект поставки Horizon 2e) для легкого обмена цифровым контентом и Bluetooth 4.0 для быстрого подключения других устройств, также на них установлена оригинальная операционная система Windows 8.1. Обе модели имеют встроенные стереодинамики с поддержкой технологии Dolby® Home Theater, обеспечивающие практически профессиональный, невероятно четкий и чистый звук. Пользователи могут отдельно приобрести различные аксессуары, например, джойстик, электронные игральные кости и биты для аэрохоккея. Встроенный аккумулятор обеспечивает работу устройства без подзарядки до 2,5 часов в режиме онлайн-трансляции в высоком разрешении при Wi-FI подключении для модели Horizon 2e и до 3 часов для модели Horizon 2s, что вполне достаточно, чтобы спокойно посмотреть любимый фильм до конца, не переживая о необходимости поиска розетки и подключения провода. Помимо всего прочего, моноблоки Lenovo Horizon 2s и Horizon 2e поставляются с более чем 60 предустановленными играми и образовательными приложениями. 

*Lenovo ThinkCentre Tiny-in-One:* *первый* *модульный* *моноблок** Lenovo*

Компания Lenovo разработала настольный ПК ThinkCentre Tiny-in-One (TIO) 23, который дает бизнес-пользователям большую свободу действий – теперь они могут сочетать 23-дюймовый монитор с любыми компактными ПК компании Lenovo, которые есть в линейке сейчас или появятся в будущем. 

C Lenovo ThinkCentre TIO 23 процесс создания настольного ПК стал невероятно простым и включает два этапа. Сначала пользователь приобретает ThinkCentre M223L, который служит как стандартный и надежный ЖК монитор с 23-дюймовым экраном высокого разрешения (1920x1080) и широкими углами обзора. Затем выбирается одна из моделей в серии компактных ПК, далее при помощи крепежа One K-Lock одна часть ПК прикрепляется к другой. Между собой компактный ПК и монитор соединяются лишь одним кабелем, а для кастомизации есть 8 USB-портов. В комплекте получается мощный моноблок, который справится с самыми серьезными корпоративными задачами, не жертвуя при этом производительностью. 

Функцию легкого отсоединения и присоединения монитора к ПК по достоинству оценят пользователи в государственных структурах, образовательных учреждениях и учреждениях туристической отрасли, например, во время обновления аппаратного обеспечения или ремонта, так как это делает процесс быстрым, простым и безопасным. Более того, бизнес-пользователи могут не переживать за безопасность, ведь снять крепеж One K-Lock можно только специальным защитным ключом и сделать это может только тот, у кого этот ключ хранится. Lenovo изменяет представление пользователей о настольных ПК для бизнеса и предлагает более безопасное и эффективное решение, которое учитывает индивидуальные потребности корпоративных пользователей. 


*Двухрежимный ноутбук* *FLEX** 2* *Pro**: еще более тонкий, еще более стильный*

По своим параметрам ноутбук-трансформер FLEX 2 Pro, толщиной менее 2,5 см и весом чуть более 2,2 кг, превзошел своего и без того тонкого и легкого предшественника. FLEX 2 Pro, работающий на операционной системе Windows 8.1, облачен в элегантный и стильный алюминиевый корпус. Работать на устройстве можно в дном из двух режимов: «ноутбук» или «консоль», ведь его экран может отклоняться на 300 градусов. Причем работать в режиме «ноутбук», например, печатать, невероятно удобно благодаря клавиатуре AccuType с подсветкой клавиш и сенсорной панелью. Ну а когда придет время отдохнуть, просто поверните экран на 300 градусов и установите ноутбук в режиме «консоли» - теперь можно открыть интуитивно понятные приложения с сенсорным управлением или совершить видеозвонок, используя встроенную веб-камеру высокого разрешения (720p) и двунаправленный цифровой микрофон, обеспечивающий передачу четкого звука без искажения. 

Lenovo FLEX 2 Pro оснащен 15,6-дюймовым экраном высокого разрешения стандарта Full HD с IPS-матрицей с поддержкой 10 точек касания для усиления сенсорного взаимодействия. Графический процессор NVIDIA® GeForce® GT840M 4GB и стереодинамики с поддержкой технологии Dolby Home Theater превращают Lenovo FLEX 2 Pro в центр развлечений. Аккумулятор FLEX 2 Pro работает до 8 часов без подзарядки, то есть практически в течение всего дня, что делает его идеальным для тех, кто не хочет быть привязанным к проводам и розетке во время поездки, деловой встречи или обеда в кафе. 

Lenovo FLEX 2 Pro также впечатляет процессором Intel® Core™ i7 четвертого поколения, 16 Гб оперативной памяти DDR3L, гибридным жестким диском (HHD) объёмом до 1 Тб, гибридным твердотельным накопителем (SSHD) со встроенной флэш-памятью NAND 16 Гб или твердотельный накопитель (SSD) объемом до 256 Гб (на выбор). 




*О компании Lenovo*

Lenovo – технологичная компания с капитализацией 34 млрд. долларов США, крупнейший производитель персональных компьютеров в мире, чья продукция представлена в более чем 160 странах. Бизнес-модель Lenovo базируется на инновациях, операционной эффективности и глубоком стратегическом планировании. Lenovo является лидером IT-индустрии по динамике развития.
Компания, образованная в 1984 году, получила в 2003 году имя Lenovo,  а в 2005 году, приобрела подразделение по производству персональных компьютеров IBM. 
Lenovo разрабатывает, производит и выводит на рынок надежные, высококачественные, безопасные и легкие в использовании продукты, а также оказывает профессиональные услуги заказчикам по всему миру. В продуктовой линейке Lenovo представлены легендарные персональные компьютеры и  ноутбуки для бизнеса под саб-брендом Think, компьютеры для индивидуальных пользователей под саб-брендом Idea, а также рабочие станции, серверы и мобильные интернет-устройства, включая планшеты и смартфоны. 
Lenovo входит в список крупнейших международных компаний Fortune Global 500. Основные исследовательские центры компании расположены в Ямато, Япония; в Пекине, Шанхае и Шеньжене, Китай; а также в Рейли, Северная Каролина. Штаб-квартира компании расположена в США. 
Более подробную информацию можно найти на сайте компании [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Для получения новостей и другой актуальной информации от Lenovo следите за нами в [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## гость

Прикольные устройства,не знал что Леново еще и моноблоки делает, надо будет посмотреть как они в работе...А так респект Ленове за их новинки

----------

